# PAYE Calculation Spreadsheet



## efm1 (8 Sep 2004)

Hi,

Would anyone know if there is a freely available spreadsheet or template for calculating PAYE and PRSI for employees or do I have to buy a payroll / accounting software package ?

It's a small limited company, one employee (me) who is also a director !

I should be able to calculate it myself but would be worried I would make a mistake and under tax myself 

efm


----------



## Guest (9 Sep 2004)

This calculator is useful for doing a quick sanity check of employer PAYE/PRSI (class A only) deductions but I would not depend on it for doing payroll as it doesn't cover all possibilities such as all tax credits or PRSI contribution classes (e.g. employee directors may not be on class A PRSI). Perhaps the Revenue site has something useful (e.g. a ready reckoner) under the Site Map or FAQs links? Otherwise your accountant may be able to assist.

www.revenue.ie


----------



## Tommy (9 Sep 2004)

Buy a payroll package from the likes of www.itco.ie or similar. Otherwise get your accountant to do the calculation for you. Make sure at all times that you operate payroll in conjunction with informed professional advice. Otherwise you run a serious risk of difficulties from the ODCE if you overpay yourself and in so doing breach the directors loans requirements of the Companies Acts.


----------



## Guest (9 Sep 2004)

>  This calculator is useful for doing a quick sanity check ...

Oops - forgot the link:

[broken link removed]

However I'd totally agree with what Tommy says on this matter.


----------



## efm1 (9 Sep 2004)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks guys,

I kinda presumed that my accountant was the way to go but I was just checking in case there was something else out there.

Once again thanks for all the help

efm


----------

